# ظاهرة الطرق ، والاشعال الذاتي المبكر في المحركات



## عاطف مخلوف (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*نقدم الي مهندسي صيانة المحركات شرح لظاهرتين تحدثان في المحركات علي درجة عالية من الاهمية ، وآثرنا في شرحنا ألا نكتفي بالوصف السطحي وفي نفس الوقت الا نغوص في الجانب النظري ، لان المستهدف من هذا الشرح كما اسلفنا مهندسي الصيانة في مجالهم العملي . *

*أ - ظاهرة الطرق(الصفق) في محركات البترول : **(Detonation)*

*1 - تحدث نتيجة الاشتعال الذاتي لآخر جزء من خليط الوقود قبل ان يصله جبهة اللهب ، حيث يتعرض هذا الجزء قبل وصول جبهة اللهب اليه الي ضغط مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يتجاوز درجة حرارة الاشتعال الذاتي للوقود .*
*- وتبدو هذه الظاهرة في شكل طرقات معدنية ناتجة عن موجات تصادمية ** (Shock waves)** حادة متكونة في الغازات ، ويتكرر انعكاسها من جوانب غرفة الاحتراق ، وتصل السرعة المتوسطة لانتشار الموجات الصدمية هذه الي (**1000** – **1200 m/sec** ) في اسطوانة قطرها (**100mm**) وتصل الذبذبات الترددية الي **5000 cps)**)*










*2**– ملخص العوامل ذات الاثر في ظاهرة الصفق أو الطرق : *
*-**نوع الوقود ( التكوين الكيميائي- درجة حرارة الاشعال الذاتي- معدل الاحتراق)*
*-**موصفات الخليط في الاسطوانة ( نسبة الهواء للوقود- توزيع الخليط- درجة حرارته - كثافته)*
*-**نسبة الانضغاط *
*-**الاشعال ( مكان شمعة الاشعال –توقيت الاشعال – سرعة المحرك*
*-**غرفة الحريق *
*-**اسطوانة المحرك ( درجة حرارة جدرانها – حجمها – درجة حرارة ماء التبريد..)*

*3**- نتائج وآثار تعرض المحرك لظاهرة الطرق : *
*-** عندما تكون ظاهرة الطرق متوسطة المستوى فإن الطرق لا يظهر في كل دورة ، بينما تظهر طرقات عالية مسموعة في حالات الصفق الشديدة.*
*أ – تزداد الحرارة المنقولة من نواتج الاحتراق الي جوانب الاسطوانة نتيجة لتفاعل الموجات الصدمية أو موجات الضغط مع طبقات نواتج الاحتراق *
*ب – تقل قدرة المحرك *
*ج – ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك *
*د – تسبب الحرارة والضغط الزائدين الي تلف حواف المكبس وحلقاته وحاشية رأس الاسطوانات ، وشمعات الاشعال .*
*د – ونتيجة لطبيعة الحمل المتذبذب علي المكبس تنقطع طبقة الزيت من كراسي ذراع التوصيل مما يحدث تآكل بها .*


*ب - ظاهرة الاشعال الذاتي المبكر : **( Premature Ignition)*

*1-**الاسباب وشرح الظاهرة** :*
*تتسبب الاجزاء الملتهبة أو شديدة السخونة في غرفة الاحتراق (صمامات العادم، القطب المركزي لشمعة الاشعال ) إذا زادت درجة حرارتها عن (700 - 800ºم ) في حدوث "الاشعال الذاتي المبكر" أثناء شوط الانضغاط وقبل حدوث الشرارة *
*- وقد تتسبب جزيئات الكربون المترسبة علي سطح المكبس والملتهبة الي حدوث هذه الظاهرة .*
*- وينتج عن ذلك عدة جبهات لهب بعد اطلاق الشرارة الاصلية .*
*- ولا تختلف جبهة اللهب والتى تبدا في الانتشار من الاسطح الساخنة عن تلك التي تتولد عن شرارة شمعة الاشعال الا في أن وقت الاشعال الناتج عن تلك الاسطح عشوائي ولا يمكن التحكم فيه *
*- وتقل قدرة المحرك نتيجة فقد جزء من الشغل في ضغط الغازات الناتجة من الاحتراق الحادث مبكرا في شوط الانضغاط .*

*2– تعتبر ظاهرة"الاشعال الذاتي المبكر" علي درجة كبيرة ن الخطورة حيث انها :*
*- تزيد من درجة حرارة جدران الاسطوانة حيث أنه ينتج عنها اطالة فترة وجود الغازات المحترقة مع درجة حرارة عالية في الاسطوانات لفترات اطول مما ينبغي *
*- الارتدادات الحادة في عمود المرفق والناتجة عن المقاومة الحادثة عن زيادة الضغط الناتج عن الاشعال في وقت صعود المكبس قد يؤدى الي شرخ او انهيار عمود المرفق .*
*- ومما يفاقم الخطورة أن ظاهرة "الاشعال الذاتي المبكر" وما يصاحبها من آثار تظهر في صورة طرقات مجوفة من الصعب تمييزها في خضم أصوات لمحرك .*
*- وحيث ان التهاب اقطاب شمعات الاشعال وصمامات العادم تعد من اكثر اسباب "الاشعال الذاتي المبكر" فمن الضروري وبشكل دقيق أن تتوافق شمعات الاشعال مع المحرك ، ومن الاهمية بمكان الالتزام بنوع شمعات الاشعال التي ينص عليها المنتج ويكون لها رقم التوهج الذي يحقق عدو افراط التسخين .*









*3 – غالبا تلاحظ حدوث ظاهرة "الاشعال الذاتي المبكر" بعد حدوث الصفع المتوالي ، كما يلاحظ أن الدق الناتج عن سبق الاشعال يحدث في اي وقت ابتداء من لحظة فتح صمام السحب لدخول شحنة جديدة أى انه يحدث بغير انتظام .*
*- وفي اغلب الاحوال يصعب التمييز بين ظاهرة الطرق وظاهرة "الاشعال الذاتي المبكر" ، غير أنه يجب معرفة ان الفرق الرئيسي بين الظاهرتين أن الطرق يحدث بعد صدور الشرارة بينما "سبق الاشعال" يحدث قبلها .*
* - وعموما فإن "سبق الاشعال" لا يكون مسموعا في كل الحالات ، وعند حدوثه فإنه سيؤدى الي فقد ملحوظ في قدرة المحرك .*
*- ملاحظات **: عند توقف المحرك وفصل مفتاح الاشعال ، واستمرار المحرك في الدوران المتقطع ، فإن ذلك يشير بوضوح الي وجود حسم ملتهب داخل غرفة الحريق ، وحدوث هذه الظاهرة في هذه الحالة مؤكد .*
*- و لايقاف المحرك في هذه الحالة يضغط بشكل سريع وحازم علي دواسة التعجيل لتقذف مضخة التعجيل كمية من الوقود فتطفئ الحريق داخل اسطزانة المحرك .*
*- أحيانا يكون حدوث الطرق سببا في حدوث "الاشعال الذاتي المبكر" ، وأحيانا يكون الاخير سببا لحدوث الطرق .*

*د - ظاهرة الطرق في محركات الديزل :*

*وصف عملية الاحتراق في محركات الديزل :*
*- عند حقن جزيئات الوقود من رشاش الديزل علي هيئة رذاذ ، فإن درجة حرارته تكون منخفضة مارنة بدرجة حرارة الهواء المضغوط داخل الاسطوانة .*
*- وتبدأ جزيئات الوقود فور ملامستها للهواء الساخن باكتساب الحرارة من ذلك الهواء ، ويتكون غلاف من البخار حول كل جزيئ من الوقود .*
*- وإذا كانت درجة حرارة الهواء مرتفعة بدرجة كافية ، وكانت مواصفات الوقود مناسبة ، فإن هذا البخار يبدأ في الاشتعال بعد وقت قصير .*
*- تظل عملية تكوين البخار والاشتعال مستمرة حتي يشمل الحريق جميع جزيئات الوقود حتي يستهلك الاوكسجين الموجود في الهواء داخل الاسطوانة.*
*- وتسمي الفترة الزمنية من بداية الحقن الي بداية الاشتعال (فترة التأخير) .*
*- فإذا زادت فترة التأخير هذه لاسباب سنتعرض لها بعد ذلك ،فإنه تتجمع الابخرة بكثافة ، وعند حدوث الاشتعال يحدث في كمية وقود كبيرة وبشكل انفجاري عنيف (ظاهرة الطرق) ويؤدى ذلك الي التلفيات التي ذكرناها سابقا والناتجة عن ظاهرة الطرق .*









*الرسم البياني يبين الفرق بين ظاهرة الطرق في محركات الديزل ونفس الظاهرة في محركات البترول ، مع بيان الفرق بينهما .*

*العوامل التى تؤدي الي تقصير فترة تأخير الاحتراق في محركات الديزل** :*
*1– نسبة الانضغاط ، فكلما زادت كلما قلت فترة التأخير *
*2– درجة حرارة الهواء الداخل الي الاسطوانة *
*3– درجة حرارة مياه التبريد *
*4 - سرعة المحرك : كلما زادت سرعة المحرك تزداد الحركة الدوامية فتقل فترة التاخير ، الا ان الحركة الدوامية تؤدي الي تبديد حرارة الهواء بشكل اسرع فيقلل ذلك من اثرها المفيد .*
*–**نسبة مساحة سطح غرفة الحريق الي حجمها ، فكلما زادت هذه النسبة كلما زاد التبريد وزادت فترة التأخير ، ولذلك فإن محركات الديزل ذات الاسطوانات الصغيرة تكون فيها النسبة المذكورة عالية فيزداد التبريد بزيادة سطح غرفة الحريق بالنسبة لحجمها مما يؤدى الي الصعوبة في بدأ ادارة المحرك ويعالج ذلك بطرق تصميمية.*​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع اخى الفاضل
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (30 نوفمبر 2009)

وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك خيرا


----------



## samir23 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك ألله فيك
*مشكور على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## engr.amin (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور استاذ على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## maarafa (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يااخى
ولكنى سوف اظل دوما ادكرك بوعدك بشرح الدوائر الاكترونيه لمحرك الديزل


----------



## نايف علي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل على ماتبذل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 ديسمبر 2009)

> بارك ألله فيك
> *مشكور على المجهود الرائع*


ويك أخي الفاضل( samir23) ورفع درجاتك ، شكرا علي المرور وشكرا علي اهتمامك بالتعليق




> مشكور استاذ على الموضوع الرائع


بل الشكر لك أخي الكريم (engr.amin) علي مرورك وتعليقك 




> شكرا جزيلا يااخى
> ولكنى سوف اظل دوما ادكرك بوعدك بشرح الدوائر الاكترونيه لمحرك الديزل




شكرا أخي الفاضل(maarafa ) واعتذارا علي تأخري في تلبية طلبك الغالي 

ولكن بمجرد تمكني من تلبية هذا الطلب الكريم سأنشره ، ولا تعتقد أنني تغافلت عنه أو نسيته ، والله الموفق 




> جزاك الله خير أخي الفاضل على ماتبذل


وجزاك الله كل الخير مشرفنا القدير (نايف علي) ، وجهودك غير منكوره ونتابعك دائما ، وفقك الله وشكر لك تعليقك الكريم، وجهودك الممتازة .



​


----------

